# What would cause my timing chain tensioner to loosen up?



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

when my timing chain is spun counter clockwise, there is some slack that caused my timing chain to put a small crack in my timing chain cover. i was told this is probably because of the tensioner. what could be some possible causes for my tensioner to loosen up? nick


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The timing chain tensioner may have failed to provide tension due to low oil pressure or the tensioner may be plugged up with sludge.


----------

